# I had got a fox late last winter



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

I had got a fox late last winter with a .22mag and put him in the freezer with intentions to mount him, shot was just behind the shoulder in the pumper hole was small. He is in a clear garbage bag and still looks good all around. Would it be worth mounting him now or should I thaw and skin him and try for another to mount. Never skinned one before either, kinda just getting started. 
__________________


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would guess that he is probably freezer burned pretty bad. The ears go quick on them little guys. Your only saving grace is that it was *not* in a frost free freezer (draws out moisture) and that you tripple + bagged him. The only thing you could do, would be, thaw him out and see what it feels/looks like. And if you dont know what you are doing, drop him off at a proffesional qualified taxidermist. Good luck!


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

taxidermist72 said:


> I would guess that he is probably freezer burned pretty bad. The ears go quick on them little guys. Your only saving grace is that it was *not* in a frost free freezer (draws out moisture) and that you tripple + bagged him. The only thing you could do, would be, thaw him out and see what it feels/looks like. And if you dont know what you are doing, drop him off at a proffesional qualified taxidermist. Good luck!


 thanks.. I was told they have terrible acid in there stomachs and get green belly or something sometimes too. anyone every come across this?


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Green belly happens all the time. doesnt mean the animal is ruined. i would say take it to a good taxi and let them deciede for you. if its savable they will. ive saved some pretty freezerburned birds before. dont pitch it. tke it somewhere and se what they say.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Green belly happens all the time. doesnt mean the animal is ruined. i would say take it to a good taxi and let them deciede for you. if its savable they will. ive saved some pretty freezerburned birds before. dont pitch it. tke it somewhere and se what they say.


 sounds good I'd be happy if I could salvage the pelt to hang


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Worst case scenerio the fox is ruined. Most taxidermists know hunters and trappers who can get you a fox replacement to be mounted. That is if you do not come up with a replacement yourself.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

Robert Holmes said:


> Worst case scenerio the fox is ruined. Most taxidermists know hunters and trappers who can get you a fox replacement to be mounted. That is if you do not come up with a replacement yourself.


 It wouldn't ruin my day if it did go bad. I like to mount a grey someday and maybe that will be when I do it.


----------

